# Buying Advice: Lenovo G510 or something else?



## quagmire (Jun 7, 2014)

[I am buying the laptop tomorrow, so its kinda urgent]
Filled Questionnaire:


*1) What is your budget?*

40 - 44k 
(cant extend more that except for extended warranty) 


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


*3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *

Programming and Image Processing. No Gaming


*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*

Processor : Core i5 4th Gen
Graphics  : Decent, above average one 

I am considering: Lenovo G510  (Core i5 4200M, 4 GB, 500 GB, 1366 x 768, ATI Sunpro 8570 2GB, 6 cell)


*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*

-None-


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

* I will be purchasing locally by tomorrow.
The offer I have locally at Reliance Digital:
44k for laptop+Win8 *or *46k for laptop+Win8 +2 year extended warranty.
How is the offer?

* Is this laptop HP 15-d103tx better that G510 hardware wise?
Processor is the same but Notebookcheck says HP is marginally better that Lenovo.


Please advice. Thank you.
[Sorry for double posting in the buying advice thread]


----------



## $hadow (Jun 7, 2014)

Go with Lenovo.  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 8, 2014)

^Ok thanks. 

Any info on the price for extended warranty? Worth the extra 2k?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

quagmire said:


> ^Ok thanks.
> 
> Any info on the price for extended warranty? Worth the extra 2k?



Definitely worth the premium... 
Peace of mind guaranteed...


----------



## quagmire (Jun 8, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Definitely worth the premium...
> Peace of mind guaranteed...



Thanks buddy, for the heads up..

Reliance Digital is giving an additional discount of 2% (1k approx) if I buy the Extended warranty, so effective price is 1k.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2014)

> Buddy I was planning t buy a laptop in the 42-45k range.
> 
> I have two options : Lenovo G510 + 2yr extended warranty at 46k
> 
> ...



G510 is enough for your purposes. Recently purchased a few items from SD and they all came good though I won't vouch for SD on laptop deals. As for seller always choose the one with highest rating / ranking.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 10, 2014)

topgear said:


> G510 is enough for your purposes. Recently purchased a few items from SD and they all came good though I won't vouch for SD on laptop deals. As for seller always choose the one with highest rating / ranking.



Right, thanks for the advice buddy. Will go for the highest rated seller. 

- - - Updated - - -

Update: 

I have ordered Lenovo Z510 (59-405848) with 1GB Graphics at 45.2k from Snapdeal (last 2 pieces were left when I bought)
Snapped the 1.4k off running right now.. 
From the seller C2C (seller rating 4.5)


Contrary to what I had said earlier, I managed to add 1k and decided to forgo the extended warranty, mainly 'coz:

* Lenovo G510 stocks were unavailable locally and the seller said it won't be restocked 'coz its an old model. 

* Enquired many friends with same laptop and they said they had no issues until now.

* Effective price at Snapdeal was 45k. It was hard to let go a 1080p screen and GT740M 
Eventually had to let go the 2yr extended warranty. I hope I dont have to repent this.



Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

^^Sorry to disappoint you but Z510 does not have a 1080p screen.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 10, 2014)

^But buddy FK and Snapdeal both mention : 1920 x 1080 Pixel Screen?


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

quagmire said:


> ^But buddy FK and Snapdeal both mention : 1920 x 1080 Pixel Screen?




ask [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION]


----------



## quagmire (Jun 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> ask [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION]



Can you please confirm this? Any links?
tanmay is offline now.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 11, 2014)

It seems that this model Z510 (59-405848) does not have FHD Screen as shown in below link. In fact none of indian versions seem to have FHD display. Also 2 reviewers, 1 each on snapdeal and FK have commented that its HD and not FHD as specified in description.  

Lenovo Z510 Laptop | 15.6" Multimedia Notebook PC | Lenovo (IN)

US versions have FHD screen though.

Lenovo Z510 Laptop | 15.6" Multimedia Notebook PC | Lenovo (US)


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes its confirmed

Z510 (59-405848)  doesnt have a 1920x1080 screen
It is 1366*768 only

Checkout pics on my website(dont know whether posting links is allowed or not)


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Yes its confirmed
> 
> Z510 (59-405848)  doesnt have a 1920x1080 screen
> It is 1366*768 only
> ...



Allowed.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 11, 2014)

Even I bought a Z510 today


----------



## quagmire (Jun 12, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Yes its confirmed
> 
> Z510 (59-405848)  doesnt have a 1920x1080 screen
> It is 1366*768 only
> ...


Damn. 
Why they heck do they false advertise ?
Flipkart of all the retailers. 

Anyways thanks for confirming..


----------



## quagmire (Jun 12, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Even I bought a Z510 today


Congos, where and which model? Damages?
Please do a review.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 12, 2014)

quagmire said:


> Congos, where and which model? Damages?
> Please do a review.



Same model as you  amazing laptop


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 12, 2014)

Hows ur experience the serpent ? which model exactly ( the no.) ?

I also did a review earlier too  


PS : Yes it listed wrong on flippy that z510 has FHD.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 12, 2014)

Never go with the listed specs at fk. Check out by yourself


----------



## quagmire (Jun 20, 2014)

My Z510 was delivered on the 18th. 
I will post a review next time, kinda busy now. 


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3873/14463247041_16caef372c_o.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Jun 20, 2014)

^^congo mate


----------

